# skype wrong lib location



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello I have just compiled and installed skype and i get the following error:

```
exec: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so: not found
```
I found libs in /usr/local/lib/ that are lib4l2convert.* so it looks like its looking in the wrong location for it. 
nedry


----------



## kpa (Nov 15, 2016)

Skype is a Linux application and can't use the FreeBSD libraries at all. The libraries (the Linux ones) for it must be installed under the Linux compatibility root, usually /compat/linux and any absolute paths your provide for Linux applications will be relative to that compatibility root directory.


----------



## nedry (Nov 15, 2016)

I have had a look under /compat/linux/usr/lib/libv4l sure enough v4l2convert.so is there, but when i try and run skype by default its looking for v4l2convert.so in  /usr/lib/libv4l its not looking under /compat/linux its the variable LD_PRELOAD thats wrong. The varible is defined as:

```
LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
```


----------

